

The NASA Collection - 3solarmasses
https://www.levelframes.com/collections/the-nasa-collection

======
mbostleman
This is cool but does NASA get a licensing fee? If not then I'm thinking U.S.
taxpayers should be getting the other 75% of the profit. The reason I ask is
that I am doing a similar thing in my home except that the photographs I'm
using don't come from the government - they come from commercial photographers
and I'm pretty sure if I sold them in this manner there wouldn't be any profit
left for me. If I'm missing something please set me straight.

~~~
kenrikm
Any of those tax payers are free to print them, frame them and sell them. So
no they should not be getting the other 75% of the profit if they don't choose
to do the work.

~~~
mbostleman
Agreed.

------
tsieling
This is kind of light on the 'how'. Is it possible to do it with other images?
If so, what are the minimum specs needed? I imagine there are many great
photos in the NASA archives that people would love to get framed.

~~~
3solarmasses
Good point. If you want to have other NASA photos printed and framed, we have
a great tool to do this:
[https://www.levelframes.com/photos](https://www.levelframes.com/photos)

Just upload the photo and we will provide you with a suitable size range to
choose from for a great print quality (based on resolution of your upload). We
then print, frame and ship it to your door in a week.

